# Making little recycled bottle-cap embroidered pincushions again!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've begun to make these little pincushions again! With a possible Christmas craft fair to make things for, these make great little stocking-fillers...
( My best sellers last Christmas were some pom-pom peg doll fairies .... you haven't seen them because they sold so fast, before I could take any photos!) I didn't sell ONE hat or pair of fingerless gloves, even though it was a very cold day!
These pincushions, - some free-standing, some on rings are made with used metal screw-on caps from wine bottles, covered with felt, and embroidered.... The ones in these pictures were sold, ( you might remember them?) but if anyone would like one, please PM me, as l get very busy running up to Christmas!
Every one I make is unique, - no two are quite the same..... and some are even in walnuts!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Love them, how much do you charge for them? I would love to get some for gift for Christmas. Thank you


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Such intricate, perfectly wrought handwork????. I especially like the uniqueness of the walnut half. Love your work


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Nanxy said:


> Love them, how much do you charge for them? I would love to get some for gift for Christmas. Thank you


I can't do business on this topic, but I'll PM you... :sm17:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG! They are so nice. Thank you for sharing. Good luck with your craft show sales.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Love seeing your creative mini pin cushions.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are so cute, what a creative mind you have.


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

These are beautiful. I've never seen anything like these before!


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

These are beautiful. I've never seen anything like these before!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Your pin cushions are gorgeous ! Would love to see your fairies too.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are just beautiful! Wonderful stitching!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Your stitching and colors are glorious. Such a great example of folk art, and perfect for a craft fair. I hope you do very well this season.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

These are so very, very pretty! Your embroidery is beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These little cushions are beautiful!!! They should sell very well!!! I love the colors, so pretty!!!


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

You are so talented.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I do love them myself! & love making them. they're so cute!
I want to remind you that if anyone does order any from my Etsy shop... please don't forget there is 10% discount for KPers ( info is under this post in small letters) MUST be applied at checkout to get discount!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I just love those. I downloaded the pattern a few years ago but have yet done anything about it. This retirement thing just take up so much time.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I just love those. I downloaded the pattern a few years ago but have yet done anything about it. This retirement thing just take up so much time.


I've never seen anything quite like these. I'm sorry to have missed the pattern.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Those are beauties. How do you find the time?


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

These are awesome!! You truly have a lot more patience that I do--no wonder they sell quickly--useful and beautiful!! I haven't used a pin cushion for years-just keep my pins in a plastic box......which ain't so purdy! (incorrect grammar--on purpose!)


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Went under your name and clicked on it, does not go to site they say no such name-nanad


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

nanad said:


> Went under your name and clicked on it, does not go to site they say no such name-nanad


Worked for me !!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are so pretty! Just love all the pretty embroidery!


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

These are just beautiful! I can see that you are very clever and I also admire your photography skills. I am curious to see your "pom-pom peg doll fairies" which sound very sweet but I can't imagine what they would look like but would love to see a picture when you get a chance to make more. I looked on your lovely Etsy Site hoping to see them there. Thank you for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

The photos in your ETSY shop are so wonderful. Is this your work too?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

String Queen said:


> The photos in your ETSY shop are so wonderful. Is this your work too?


Yes, everything to do with my Etsy shop is my own work String Queen. I don't have a PC, but I do everything on a small tablet!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Those are beauties. How do you find the time?


I stay up far too late!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

nanad said:


> Went under your name and clicked on it, does not go to site they say no such name-nanad


I've removed a link that may have been confusing!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Fluffymahoot said:


> These are just beautiful! I can see that you are very clever and I also admire your photography skills. I am curious to see your "pom-pom peg doll fairies" which sound very sweet but I can't imagine what they would look like but would love to see a picture when you get a chance to make more. I looked on your lovely Etsy Site hoping to see them there. Thank you for sharing your beautiful work!


Awww thanks Fluffymahoot! I will surely post some pom-pom peg doll fairies when l get the chance to make some!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Could you PM me also as to price? Thanks!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

You topic title took me back. About 100 tears ago, when they used cardboard disks as milk bottle tops, as a kid I used to make a running stitch around a circle of fabric and gather it around a bottle cap. Then you put 2 together smooth side out and whip stitch them together. That made a small pin-holder where you put the pins around the edge. Every woman in my family got them for Christmas. Then I made 3-bell hanging decorations out of construction paper and Aunt Helen ordered a set for all her front windows. I was in tears by the time I finished them all, but Mom made me do it because I had taken an "order" for them. What a memory. Aunt Helen probably wold have let me off.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So creative and lovely.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

These are so cute!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I forgot to tell you that they are sent in a strong pretty little gift box, which l can customise with a name, for a gift...


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

shepherd said:


> You topic title took me back. About 100 tears ago, when they used cardboard disks as milk bottle tops, as a kid I used to make a running stitch around a circle of fabric and gather it around a bottle cap. Then you put 2 together smooth side out and whip stitch them together. That made a small pin-holder where you put the pins around the edge. Every woman in my family got them for Christmas. Then I made 3-bell hanging decorations out of construction paper and Aunt Helen ordered a set for all her front windows. I was in tears by the time I finished them all, but Mom made me do it because I had taken an "order" for them. What a memory. Aunt Helen probably wold have let me off.


 :sm09: xxx


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

These are so pretty, thanks for sharing more of your beautiful work


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Beautiful. Is your idea copyright. They would make lovely Christmas gifts for the girls at the craft club but I don't think I could afford to buy 12 of them, but could probably make similar but probably not nearly as pretty.


----------

